# Sub for hire Philadelphia, Montgomery counties



## healygroup (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi, I am looking to hook up with someone with allot of work for a long term relationship. I am in construction not landscaping so I don't want to bother getting my own contracts. I have 4 trucks 2001 F350 dually with 9'2 Boss V plow, 96 Chevy 2500 wtih 7.5 Meyers straight, and 2 91 Broncos with 7.5 Meyers setups. All trucks are used year round in my construction business and are daily drivers, no crap. I also have guys8-10 guys to shovel. My business involves buying houses and rehabbing them, so when it snows I can just stop the operation at the houses and dedicate all the time I need to snow plowing from the first flake to the final cleanup!! I can cover Philadelphia and anything west along 76-422 to Limerick area.
Please contact me at [email protected] if you have any work.
Thanks 
Jim
215-629-6122


----------

